# diahrrea immediately after eating



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Can someone please explain why I have diahhrea in the middle of a meal or immediately (within 5-15 minutes) after eating? Can't be the food I just ate so it must be something else but what???? Drives me nuts -- will be a restaurant and have to get up in the middle of the meal or before we go home and often have to stop on the way home. Questran did squat for me, hycosamine, lomotil, pamelor, nothing seems to help.


----------



## amfella (Oct 20, 2002)

I know!! I get that too! Does anyone know why?I find that I have to have a small meal or snack before I go out for a meal...just so if my body wants to do that...it can do it BEFORE I leave the house, then the actual meal isn't so shocking.Sometimes that helps me.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hi Genny, I noticed you said you have taken pamelor. My doctor just prescribed that for me for my stomach pain and anxiety probs, I was wondering if it helped you at all and if you had any bad side effects, thanks! Tammy


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Pamelor is actually a very old prescription used for depression. Muscle relaxer type of thing, tri-cyclic or something. DIdn't do beans for me neither did paxil, elavil, tramador, nada nothing zilch. I don't know why they even tried anti-depressants other than to try and relax the colon, but hey, I just fell asleep and would later wake up in pain or (stupid me), forget to take it, take it about 10 or so, and then be zonked in the morning and try to get up and go to work at 6. I had to take it about 4 oclock cause it took so long to take effect. Heck, just not worth it.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I get that as well. I asked my dc why and he said cos there is some chemical inbalance in my bowel the min I put something into my stomach my bowel opens and it all whizzes through ! ! ?Don't know whether that happens in all IBSers but it happens all the time for me ! !He suggested eating small and trying not to go ! ! but as I said to him that is impossible !


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a normal signal when your stomach fills that tells the colon to move things along. This signal is part of what the Enteric Nervous System does. A vast net of nerves that controls digestion.In every pseron after meals the colon becomes more active. Usually this is like 30-60 minutes after the meal and your colon just moves things along a bit.In IBSers this signal can come early, and be more of a "flush everything now" signal than move it along just a bit signal.This is the same reflex that has puppies and babies poop after they eat, just exaggerated.Stool that isn't done being processed will be looser than usual as all the water is not removed, yet.K.PS have you tried taking imodium or an antispasmodic 20-30 minutes before you begin the meal. Sometimes that helps, but the timing can be critical.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Hey, K -- , babies and puppies -- are you telling me I haven't grown yet??? thanks for the compliment -- I'm 53....


----------



## qheart (Oct 30, 2002)

This is one of the things I have learned in the past 18 years, that within 20-30 minutes, give or take, that I must be near a bathroom after eating a meal, or else. And sometimes, even after I use it then, I also will have to stop on the way home to go to the bathroom, and as soon as I get home too. It doesn't matter what I eat, or how much/less I eat, I am going to have diarrhea after I eat. Period! (And it has happened during a meal, or right before I finish)I have had this IBS ever since gallbladder surgery 18 years ago, and I just contributed it to that surgery, but now I may need to change my thinking on this. If you all have this same thing, and you haven't had gallbladder surgery, just the IBS, then it may be contributed to only the IBS! What do you think?


----------



## amfella (Oct 20, 2002)

well actually I have had my gallbladder removed too! So, it could be that in me, I don't know about everyone else.


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

I've had the same thing since late april of this year. There are times when I can't get my dishes to the sink and I am scurrying the 15 feet to the bathroom before I lose it. I have constant d; doesn't seem to matter what I eat; or the size of the meal. I also have what looks like sweat in my briefs everyday.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I can't go out to eat unless it's with my husband. He's the only one who understands I may have to "stick around" awhile after I'm done eating before it's safe to get on the road. I spent too many times pray feverishly on the way home "PLEASE God, PLEASE God..."Even if we actually do get to go out and eat it's usually at a place that serves breakfast any time so I can eat pancakes, a safe food, usually...


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Well, in reference to the gall bladder question. I had IBS prior to having my GB removed but I have worse IBS problems now. I also get the instant D after eating. The problem is I never know when it is going to happen so it is hard to plan for it. Sometimes I can go for weeks without a problem, other times I go for weeks with a problem every day. I have actually eaten a meal and had that very same meal come out the other end within 1/2 an hour. I know that it was the same thing because the meal was intact (gross I know, sorry) My family actually has a story that they like to tease me about a camping trip and eating some red bean soup at a restaraunt. Every time we pass that restaraunt they always offer to stop and get red bean soup for me. They say "here's Mom...may I please have the red bean soup and a roll of toilet paper? ha,ha,ha,ha!"


----------



## Heffnerxxx (Mar 28, 2002)

I am 33 and have had the same problem ever since I can remember. Always having to be near a bathroom immediately after I eat and sometimes in the middle of the meal. Eating too much does seem to make it worse. I can never plan on going somewhere else like the movies or something after I eat out. I always have to wait and see how things go.


----------



## daveg (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the exact same problem. Sometimes it hits in the middle of a meal, sometimes right after, or sometimes not at all. It just sucks.


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

daveg said:


> I have the exact same problem. Sometimes it hits in the middle of a meal, sometimes right after, or sometimes not at all. It just sucks.


Have you guys tried taking imodium 30 min before you eat? My doc advised me to do that and it worked pretty well for me.


----------



## anniemac (May 30, 2007)

hey everyone, I am 55years old, & I get that, I have to go as soon as food is swallowed sometimes. It doesnt matter how much I eat, either. I still have my gall bladder!cheers, anniemac


----------



## Susan J. (Jun 23, 2007)

I too have this issue however 50% of the time I end up having this during the last 10 minutes od eating so I have to get up adn RUN to the bathroom! I am so sick of it! I am going Friday to Walmart to buy the Calcium that was suggested. I am willing to try anything!


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

I get the exact thing.....I am in the middle of a meal then I have to go and when I get back I don't want to eat it.........I had my GB removed a year and a half ago.........I read the calcium thread that Linda wrote and I started taking it 4 days ago.......I feel like a different person......no imodium....no foamy postit note yellow D......I was having about 4 episodes of this D a day along with normal bm's.........yesterday I only had 2 absolutely normal bm's.......I am taking 600 mg 2-3 times a day...........I started with 2 times a day to see how I am affected and I cannot believe the results..........Mary::







))


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Nice to read how well you are doing, Mary. I can't believe that none of us mentioned the Caltrate to you; but better late than never. (Once it is over, it really does become a part of your past, kind of like that first bad boyfriend.)I also used to get D with my breakfast and lunch, even though I still have my gall bladder. That stopped with the flavonoids. There are multiple things to try.Mark


----------



## cowbells (Jun 27, 2007)

What are flavonoids??Delena


overitnow said:


> Nice to read how well you are doing, Mary. I can't believe that none of us mentioned the Caltrate to you; but better late than never. (Once it is over, it really does become a part of your past, kind of like that first bad boyfriend.)I also used to get D with my breakfast and lunch, even though I still have my gall bladder. That stopped with the flavonoids. There are multiple things to try.Mark


----------



## Appy (Jun 25, 2007)

Regarding the immediate urge to go after starting or just completing a meal... YEP, been there! I used to suffer from that all the time, but since doing the Calcium routine (see Linda Calcium Info pinned at the top of the IBS-D topics), I have not had ANY instances of this. Seriously, the calcium route turned out to be THE control for me and it worked like magic. I don't take any other meds or OTC remedies. I take my calcium with my meals and it somehow "calms" everything down. Don't know if that is just a psychological thing or physical or maybe both, but hey, it works for me. Give calcium a shot. It is so easy to do, inexpensive, and probably is good for you anyway since it seems the medical research is always saying we don't get enough calcium these days. The only hint I'd add to the calcium routine is to try chewable calcium carbonate if the regular pills give you too much indigestion/reflux/etc.Here's to enjoying a relaxing meal! I hope the calcium works for you. If not, there as so many others with suggestions that worked magic for them. It's just a matter of finding the right thing for your body.


----------



## isdapous (Mar 18, 2006)

Gallbladder and appendix out 27 years ago. IBS-D since then, nothing really works. I also fight abcesses and fistulas and have incontinence now. Daughter has Crohn's and our saying is......I eat, therefore I poop!Calcium really doesn't help me, although I have recently uped the dose from 1000mg/day to 1500mg/day. Hope to see some relief soon, as I am sick of depends!


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

Q said:


> This is one of the things I have learned in the past 18 years, that within 20-30 minutes, give or take, that I must be near a bathroom after eating a meal, or else. And sometimes, even after I use it then, I also will have to stop on the way home to go to the bathroom, and as soon as I get home too. It doesn't matter what I eat, or how much/less I eat, I am going to have diarrhea after I eat. Period! (And it has happened during a meal, or right before I finish)I have had this IBS ever since gallbladder surgery 18 years ago, and I just contributed it to that surgery, but now I may need to change my thinking on this. If you all have this same thing, and you haven't had gallbladder surgery, just the IBS, then it may be contributed to only the IBS! What do you think?


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

I TO HAD MY GAL BLADDER REMOVED ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO AND MY IBS SYMPTONS BECAME INCREASINGLY WORSE. I CANT EAT ANYMORE I HAVE ALSO TRIE THE ELAVIL AND AM NOW ON DISCYCLOMINE AND COMPAZINE FOR NASEAU CAUSE I ALWAYS GET SICK AFTER EATING OR SOMETIMES BEFORE. I GET SO FRUSTRATED CAUSE ANY FOOD CAN SET THESE SYMPTONS OFF. FRUIT,VEGETABLES,SOMETHING BLAND. SO I JUST SAID THE HELL WITH IT AND EAST WHATEVER I WANT HELL I'M GONNA GET SICK OR D IT OUT ANY WAY. THAN SOMETIMES IT GETS SO BADD I WISH I WOULDNT HAVE ATE. I TOTALLY SYMPATHIZE WITH YOU AND WISH I HAD SOME IONSIGHT OR RECOMMENDATION FOR YOU BUT I DONT. ONLY SYMPATHY AND RECONITION. I AM GOING TO TAKE THE CALCIUM CALTRATE 600+D HOPEFULLY THAT HELPS YOU MAY WANT TO TRY THAT TO. IT'S SUPPOSE TO HELP WITH THE BINDING.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

cowbells said:


> What are flavonoids??Delena


Extracts, normally from fruit skin and seeds. I take a blend (grape seed, grape skin, gingko, bilberry, and quercetin) for my cardiovascular system and cholesterol buildup. For reasons not entirely clear, they have solved my reflux and d for almost 10 years, now.Mark


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

What kathleen was mentioning is an altered gastro colonic responce.""The gastrocolic reflex, a partly neurogenic process, refers to an increase in colonic motility induced by feeding. Postprandial deviations from the normal motility patterns lead to altered bowel habits. For example, a spastic colon (eg, diarrhea-predominant IBS [D-IBS]) is characterized by an exaggerated motility response to food intake. This exaggerated postprandial response also occurs in response to intraluminal distention or to an injection of cholecystokinin (CCK -- a hormone released in the duodenum) in patients with IBS."So the lower sigmoid colon over reacts with an an exaggerated responce to food that you have just ate to make room for that food.People with IBS D have more serotonin released after eating a meal. Serotonin is part of what starts the gut contractions.a normal persons sigmoid colon 15 minutes after eating







and the same in an IBSers







This responce is strongly triggered also by how many calories are in the meal. Which is one reason they say to eat smaller meals throughout the day"The Trusted Source..Harold J. DeMonaco, M.S.Harold J. DeMonaco, M.S., is senior analyst, Innovative Diagnostics and Therapeutics, and the chair of the Human Research Committee at the Massachusetts General Hospital. He is author of over 20 publications in the pharmacy and medical literature and routinely reviews manuscript submissions for eight medical journals...June 19, 2001.A:Irritable bowel syndrome is now recognized as a disorder of serotonin activity. Serotonin is a neurotransmitter in the brain that regulates sleep, mood (depression, anxiety), aggression, appetite, temperature, sexual behavior and pain sensation. Serotonin also acts as a neurotransmitter in the gastrointestinal tract.Excessive serotonin activity in the gastrointestinal system (enteric nervous system) is thought to cause the diarrhea of irritable-bowel syndrome. The enteric nervous system detects bowel distension (expansion) on the basis of pressure-sensitive cells in the bowel lumen (opening). Once activated, these pressure-sensitive cells promote the release of serotonin, which in turn promotes both secretory function and peristaltic function (the contractions of the intestines that force the contents outward). At least four serotonergic receptors have been identified to be participants in the secretory and peristaltic response.Patients with diarrhea-predominant IBS may have higher levels of serotonin after eating than do people without the disorder. This recognition led to the development of the first drug used specifically to treat diarrheal symptoms of IBS, alosetron (also known as Lotronex). Alosetron blocked the specific serotonin receptors responsible for recognizing bowel distention. In doing so, it blocked the effects of serotonin and reduced both bowel secretions and peristalsis. Constipation was the most common side effect seen. (Note: Alosetron was removed from the market by the manufacturer after repeated reports of a dangerous condition known as ischemic colitis became known.) Tegaserod (Zelmac) is another drug under development and under review by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for approval. Tegaserod is indicated for the treatment of constipation-predominant IBS and works to increase enteric nervous system serotonin activity.So, increasing serotonin activity in the enteric nervous system produces increased bowel secretions and peristalsis (and potentially diarrhea), whereas depressing serotonin activity produces reduced secretions and reduce peristalsis (and potentially constipation). Increasing serotonin activity in the brain would increase awareness and, in higher doses, produce anxiety, insomnia and restlessness."more about serotonin and IBSaltered serotonin signaling and ibs compilationhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=80198


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaIs there any kind of flavourings like herbs or spices that you put into your food on a regular basis? I usually don't get very bad D, but once i've eaten anything at all with the tiniest ammount of black pepper in i'll be on the loo all night. If it's not the flavouring, it could be some sort of food that you're reacting to.


----------



## catlovertimes4 (Jul 4, 2007)

I am new to this site and I can't believe what I am reading. I honestly thought I was the only one that REALLY suffered form this disease. I am happy to see that I am not alone (not happy...but you can see what I mean). I had a mild case of IBS for 3 years before I had my gallbladder taken out in 2001. Ever since then my IBS had been out of control. Just like what I have read, I also go running to the bathroom after, before, and just thinking about a meal. I have D about 8 times within the first hour I am awake (sorry to gross you out). I have been on and off all types of drugs and the only thing that worked for me is Cholestromine. This is a drug to help with high cholesterol (which I don't have and never did) but works for IBS. I can't go a day without it! I can eat whatever I want and it regulates me, although I have gained weight from it and have been told that it blocks certain nutrients from being absorbed into my body. I need to get off this!! I have tried cold turkey but the abdominal pain is too severe. Lomotil and Imodium give me the worst gas pains I have ever experienced. I go into a spasm and projectile vomit from these pills. I also have increased pain where my gallbladder would be. I am going to try this calcium treatment...but any other advice would help. I am only 28 years old and cannot continue to live like this...as well as the rest of you. We need to find something!!!!


----------



## mommyc (Jul 1, 2007)

cowbells said:


> What are flavonoids??Delena


 Good question, I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

mommyc said:


> Good question, I've been wondering the same thing.


This goes back to the early days of grape and wine study. Interestingly, the Dr. Folts mentioned in the article is one of the experts who later worked on the development of the Provex CV that I use.http://www.thenutritionreporter.com/flavonoids.htmlMark


----------



## cowbells (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you for the information...now WHERE do I find this product!!?????Thanks Mark...Delena


----------



## emmielou (Jul 5, 2007)

Susan J. said:


> I too have this issue however 50% of the time I end up having this during the last 10 minutes od eating so I have to get up adn RUN to the bathroom! I am so sick of it! I am going Friday to Walmart to buy the Calcium that was suggested. I am willing to try anything!


I am a newbie and finally I have found an area on this internet to converse with other IBS's..My prob is not being to go out to eat at a restaurant without having to actually hurry to the bathroom..Most of the time it is after a meal.I get this anxiety feeling and know that it's going to happen..like a funny feeling in my throat..sometimes I am sure that it is really tension?.. It also happens at home but not as much as going out..I just read about tha caltrate and would like to know how many mg's I should take, it sure sounds like a promise. I have taken diazapam(valium) and an Immodium before I go out but sometimes it's to no avail...EmmaP.S. Hope this is done right..


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, I used to be where alot of you are now... Always getting D during or right after a meal. Last year I had a test done at Temple Hospital that found "many Yeasts Present" in my stool study. The doc presribed me Fluconazole to try and rid me of the yeast. It worked for about 4 to 6 weeks then I slowly slid back into the D routine every few days. Around th same time I had prchased Mike's CD's but wasn't sure if my month or so of no D was from the tapes or the meds. The tapes did help me tremendously with the anxiety end of things and I'm sure helped some with the D. Recently I returned to Temple and we talked about The good 4/6 weeks from the Fluconazole so the doctor gave me a longer dosing schedule this time, from 1 week to 2 weeks, then maybe 1 or 2 times a week, as he believes he didn't give me enough to "kill" off enough yeast. And he will be keeping on a maintanence schedule for awhile to see if we can keep it away. He also said that he has had a few IBS'ers that have the yeast overgrowth probem and are responding to the same treatment. I had a similar response from Uni of Penn doctor in January... he also said a few people were responding well from the Fluconazole that tested positive for yeast and that they were considering doing a study on this. My pain went away within 2 days of starting the med, I haven't had d at all, and I've stopped taking Imodium after, geez, 20 years maybe. If you have not been tested for this, it may be a good idea to ask your doc about getting the test done. I know why and how yeast effects the GI tract but would mess it up trying to explain it to you all. Anyway, in the past month I've attended an 9 hour wedding for my daughter with NO D and the Kenny Chesney concert(8 hrs long) with no D at all. It's been so long fighting this that I'm trying not to get too high with my new found success but damn it feels good to walk out the door again without thinking about a bathroom. I can try to find more informaion if anyone wants. Good luck to you all. I know it stinks.


----------



## JonahsMom31307 (Jul 6, 2007)

OH how I am SO happy to find you guys!!!I'm new here. I'm Misty. I am 29 (30 in September) and a new mom to a sweet little boy named Jonah who is almost 4 months old. I also live in East Tennessee.I have had the symptoms of IBS for years...I can remember the first really bad bout when I was in high school. I was 16 or 17. It was awful...no food involved, I was at school one morning and was hit with diarrhea. I was so mortified and embarrassed! That went on for nearly a week and my PCP at the time just blew it off and gave me Immodium and Fibercon which didn't do a thing. Slowly it got tolerable, then better for quite a few years, with an occassional bout here and there.About 3 years ago, I started having bad symptoms. No nausea, just diarrhea. Not to gross anyone out, but it was just like mostly water. I would have to leave for work really early and stop at the bathroom 2-3 times before I even got close to the office where I work. Then, once in the parking garage, I run as fast as I can to the bathroom at a little office before I get over to where I work.One of the first things I noticed when I was first pregnant (early July last year) was that I seemed to not have as much severity and then it pretty much diminished. This started before I even knew I was pregnant. I chalked it up to hormones changing bowel habits and such. It was one of the best times in my life. I could go out to eat every Friday after work with my husband and not have to get up and go to the bathroom.Up until probably a month or so ago, I wasn't really having symptoms either, then they came back. Coinciding with the time I went back to work...around May 29th. Slowly but surely, the urge came back, not as much diarrhea at first, but that's coming back. The last week or so, my stomach has hurt me going to work every morning. I have held it off long enough to get to work and then run to the bathroom, but some mornings it seems to quit once I get to work. It's like I'm just nervous or something. I have read where nerves have a direct correlation with it...I do believe that.I have been on Immodium, Lomotil, Citrucel and some other things (can't remember the names), but nothing has really helped at all. I just manage to deal with it, but sometimes, I get upset about it because it does affect my daily life in a bad way. I'm planning on going for an overnight trip to Atlanta (to a Braves game) for my 30th birthday, and I'm constantly worried that the trip down there and sitting through the game will be accompanied by stomach cramps and diarrhea. Mine's not necessarily related to eating either. It just happens when it happens...I have rambled alot...I apologize...there's just not a whole lot of people to talk to about it. My mom has it (she doesn't have her GB anymore, yet I still have mine), her symptoms are controlled by Questran. I'm thankful for that too for her. Hers got really bad for awhile. One doctor told her she was just crazy. One of the nurses that works here at the office I'm at today mentioned that her sister took Cholestid...(? spelling). I just came back not too long ago from maternity leave and hate to miss work. I luckily go to a GI doc that knows the docs I work for and I'm friendly with his nurse. SO, I have just now left a message for her hoping that they'd just call it in for me and let me try it out and see what happens. I'm not breastfeeding, so that's not an issue.That brings me to another issue...I'm praying so very hard that my son doesn't inherit this. My maternal side of the family has stomach issues. My grandma has ulcerative colitis, her brother has IBS, my mom and her brother have IBS, my cousin hasn't been diagnosed, but she's always had some stomach issues, and then me. Somehow, my sister escaped it. Most people that don't have it don't realize how much it affects. Everytime I go somewhere, I worry about it flaring up...it's mentally debilitating sometimes. My husband understands to a point, but not really. I'm just hoping that Jonah doesn't end up like this...if I never get rid of it, that's fine, I just don't want him to have this to deal with.Thanks for listening and any advice would be appreciated greatly!Misty


----------



## mr.no life (Jul 6, 2007)

I HAD the same problem after dinner and I wouldn't even go out to eat anymore.Now I'm on LIPRAM I take it about 45 or 30 minutes before I eat. Now I can eat anywhere!!! But remember don't eat too much,it's not good. Hope I helped someone,were all in this together.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There are some important things I would like to say on this thread. More then I can post at once so someone remind me really. It is information, but it could be very helpful.Emmielou, they take caltrate in the purple and white box. There is a post somewhere in the otc forum and look for linda's posts.Jonah's mom, your son won't inherit IBS.However this is important.Kids Take Sickness Cue From ParentsThose whose parents have irritable bowel syndrome miss more school, study showshttp://www.healthscout.com/template.asp?pa...1&id=504889IBfree2bemeWhat was the name of the yeast? I find this peculiar because there is no research pointing to yeast as a cause for IBS even though they have looked for it? So I am curious as to the name of the yeast your doctor found? So they found it in a stool study? Do you have any other conditions besides IBS?sweetpinkpeas, it really puts a stressor on the gut to go long periods of time without eating and then eating, that contributes to the d responce and is harder on the system. I know this also because of myself, but you might want to slowly condition yourself to eat small meals or snacks throughout the day. It can help.This isn't just about foods that is really important, even your moods when you eat or not eating for long periods and then eating and d in the morning because that is when your gut wakes up using a stress hormone. The weather can even effect this, so foods can contribute but its a bigger picture in IBS.There are a couple or more things going on at once with this really."Patients with diarrhea-predominant IBS may have higher levels of serotonin after eating than do people without the disorder. This recognition led to the development of the first drug used specifically to treat diarrheal symptoms of IBS, alosetron (also known as Lotronex). Alosetron blocked the specific serotonin receptors responsible for recognizing bowel distention. In doing so, it blocked the effects of serotonin and reduced both bowel secretions and peristalsis. Constipation was the most common side effect seen. (Note: Alosetron was removed from the market by the manufacturer after repeated reports of a dangerous condition known as ischemic colitis became known.) Tegaserod (Zelmac) is another drug under development and under review by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for approval. Tegaserod is indicated for the treatment of constipation-predominant IBS and works to increase enteric nervous system serotonin activity.So, increasing serotonin activity in the enteric nervous system produces increased bowel secretions and peristalsis (and potentially diarrhea), whereas depressing serotonin activity produces reduced secretions and reduce peristalsis (and potentially constipation). Increasing serotonin activity in the brain would increase awareness and, in higher doses, produce anxiety, insomnia and restlessness."This why its not always the foods themselves but the very act of eating and the altered gastro colonic responce.There more to all this here.altered serotonin signaling and ibs compilation http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=80198This video is worth watching although it is technicalhttp://www.ja-online.com/dukeibs/coursep/sec1.htmlHowever motility abnormalities alone don't explain IBS, there is more to it all. Serotonin though is what the gut uses to signal sensations (pain) to the brain up nerve fibers. The serotonin itself doesn't travel from the gut to the brain, just triggers signals via nerve fibers.Of actors, bolting horses, and drops in oceans! Does serotonin mediate postprandial symptoms in irritable bowel syndrome? (Irritable Bowel Syndrome).Postprandial symptoms are a common feature in patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). In one study, one half of patients presenting with IBS reported symptom occurrence or exacerbation following a meal. (1) This effect of meals on gastrointestinal symptoms has been attributed to an increased colonic contractile response to meals in IBS patients. This colonic response has several components. The first and most rapid component occurs within a few minutes of distension of the stomach by the meal and is mediated by gastric mechanoreceptors that evoke colonic contraction through a vagally mediated afferent pathway. A second phase, mediated by chemo-receptors in the small intestine, results in colonic contraction that may last up to two hours after meal ingestion. (2) Prolonged manometry (3) and barostat studies (4) demonstrated that the increase in colonic motility after meals was almost immediate, and subsequently we and others reported that patients with diarrhoea and urgency predominant IBS experienced these symptoms in association with repetitive high amplitude propagated contractions that induce mass movements in the colon. (5,6) The third phase of the colonic contraction after the meal results from ileal stimulation by chyme and has been documented best in animals as it occurs 2-6 hours post-meal ingestion, (7) a time when humans are often ingesting another meal and stimulating the first two components! The first two phases of the colonic response to food involve serotonergic pathways: thus, antagonism of the serotonin (5-hydroxytroyptamine (5-[HT.sub.3])) receptor reduces both components of the colonic response to meal ingestion. (8) In this issue of Gut, Houghton and colleagues (9) provide further support for the role of serotonin in mediating this response [see page 663]. They report increased postprandial serotonin levels in patients with diarrhoea predominant IBS and meal related symptoms; serotonin levels were higher than those of patients with IBS without meal related symptoms. There were also higher fasting levels of serotonin in IBS patients compared with controls..."http://www.accessmylibrary.com/comsite5/bi...d=0286-23195846Part of this process is from an alter gastro colonic responce""The gastrocolic reflex, a partly neurogenic process, refers to an increase in colonic motility induced by feeding. Postprandial deviations from the normal motility patterns lead to altered bowel habits. For example, a spastic colon (eg, diarrhea-predominant IBS [D-IBS]) is characterized by an exaggerated motility response to food intake. This exaggerated postprandial response also occurs in response to intraluminal distention or to an injection of cholecystokinin (CCK -- a hormone released in the duodenum) in patients with IBS."FYIDr Drossman's comments on foods for IBS Health.Shawn Eric,To say that people with IBS may get symptoms from food intolerances is an acceptable possibility, since the gut will over react to stressors of all types including food (high fat or large volumes of food in particular). Futhermore, there can be specific intolerances. So if you have a lactose intolerance for example, it can exacerbate, or even mimic IBS. Other examples of food substances causing diarrhea would be high consumers of caffeine or alcohol which can stimulate intestinal secretion or with the latter, pull water into the bowel (osmotic diarrhea). The same would be true for overdoing certain poorly absorbed sugars that can cause an osmotic type of diarrhea Sorbitol, found in sugarless gum and sugar substituted foods can also produce such an osmotic diarrhea. Even more naturally, people who consume a large amount of fruits, juices or other processed foods enriched with fructose, can get diarrhea because it is not as easily absorbed by the bowel and goes to the colon where it pulls in water. So if you have IBS, all of these food items would make it worse. However, it is important to separate factors that worsen IBS (e.g., foods as above, stress, hormonal changes, etc.) from the cause or pathophysiology of IBS. Just like stress doesn't cause IBS, (though it can make it worse), foods must be understood as aggravating rather than etiological in nature. The cause of IBS is yet to be determined. However, modern research understands IBS as a disorder of increased reactivity of the bowel, visceral hypersensitivity and dysfunction of the brain-gut axis. There are subgroups being defined as well, including post-infectious IBS which can lead to IBS symptoms. Other work using brain imaging shows that the pain regulation center of the brain (cingulate cortex) can be impaired, as well as good evidence for there being abnormalities in motility which can at least in part explain the diarrhea and constipation. So finding a specific "cause" of IBS has grown out of general interest in place of understanding physiological subgroups that may become amenable to more specific treatments. Hope that helps.Doug http://www.ibshealth.com/ibs_foods_2.htmhttp://www.ibshealth.com/ibsfoodsinfo.htmDr Wood's comments for me"Dr. Jack Wood, a renowned physiologist at The Ohio State University calls the ENS â€œthe little-brain-in-the-gut.â€ "Dear Shawn eric:Sorry for the delayed reply to your question. I generally agree with Dr. Drosssmanâ€™s response. A subgroup of individuals when they become sensitized to specific molecules in certain foods respond to ingestion of the molecules with symptoms of cramping abdominal pain, fecal urgency and explosive watery diarrhea. These are also the primary symptoms of diarrhea-predominant IBS. Enteric mast cells, by mechanisms we donâ€™t understand, become sensitized to the food molecule and respond to its presence by releasing a signal to the brain-in-the-gut (ENS) which is interpreted as a threat. The ENS responds by â€œrunningâ€ a program which organizes secretion and motility into a behavior pattern of the bowel, which rapidly clears the threat from the lumen. Because to be effective secretion occurs in large volumes and the contractions that accomplish rapid propulsion are strong, running of the program has the side effects of diarrhea and cramping pain. Big brain input to mast cells during stress activates the mast cells to evoke the symptoms resulting from exposure of the mast cells to sensitizing food antigens. Aside from food allergens and mast cells, certain chemicals such as those in hot peppers, stimulate sensory nerves in the ENS and we are beginning to understand how this can also lead to food-related symptoms that might mimic or exacerbate IBS.Hope this helps,Jackie (Jack) D. Wood " FYI"You have two brains: one in your head and another in your gut. Dr. Jackie D. Wood is a renowned physiologist at The Ohio State University. He calls the second brain, "the-little-brain-in-the-gut." This enteric nervous system is part of the autonomic nervous system and contains over one hundred million neurons, which is as many as are in the spinal cord. This complex network of nerves lines the walls of the digestive tract form the esophagus all the way down to the colon. This little brain in the gut is connected to the big brain by the vagus nerves, bundles of nerve fibers running from the GI tract to the head. All neurotransmitters, such as serotonin that are found in the brain are also present in the gut.*Dr Wood has discovered that this little-brain-in-the-gut has programs that are designed for our protection and which are very much like computer programs. They respond to perceived threats in the same way that the limbic system or the emotional brain does. So the threat of a gastrointestinal infection can activate the program that increases gut contractions in order to get rid of the infection. The symptoms are abdominal cramping and diarrhea. Dr. Wood has determined that a type of cell found in the body and the gut, called the mast cell, is a key to understanding the connection of the big brain in the head with the little-brain-in-the-gut. Mast cells are involved in defense of the body. In response to certain threats or triggers, such as pollen or infection, mast cells release chemicals, such as histamine, that help to fight off the invader. Histamine is one of the chemicals that causes the symptoms of an allergy or a cold. When an infection of the gut occurs, such as food poisoning or gastroenteritis, the mast cells of the gut release histamine. The little-brain-in-the-gut interprets the mast cell signal of histamine release as a threat and calls up a protective program designed to remove the threat â€" at the expense of symptoms: abdominal pain and diarrhea. The brain to mast cell connection has a direct clinical relevance for irritable bowel syndrome and other functional gastrointestinal syndromes. It implies a mechanism for linking allostasis and the good stress response to irritable states (e.g., abdominal pain and diarrhea) of the gut. Mast cells can be activated to release histamine in response to perceived psychological stress, whether the stressor or trigger is consciously perceived or not. So the end result is the same as if an infection activated the program in the-little-brain-in-the-gut: abdominal pain and diarrhea."*http://www.parkviewpub.com/nuggets/n5.html This last one is very important, for one its connected to the bodies fight or flight. The responce can cause d and pain, just like a food allergy or a pathogen. They have found an increase in mast cells in post infectious IBS and there is a lot of research being done on the contributing to pain and d in IBS, both from the gut and the brain, or ENS and CNS.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

IBfree2bemeWhat was the name of the yeast? I find this peculiar because there is no research pointing to yeast as a cause for IBS even though they have looked for it? So I am curious as to the name of the yeast your doctor found? So they found it in a stool study? Do you have any other conditions besides IBS? Eric, I have my results in front of me. It was done by Quest diagnostics and I think the name of the test for the stool study was a "PVA fixative", but don't hold me to it. You get 4 or 5 vials with liquid in them and each vial has a different color cap...red, green, etc... In all there are 4 test names on the results page. It wasn't your normal poop in this cup and bring it back in a bag type of test. Culture, stool(campylobacter, salmonella/shigella) culture, campylobacter... result- no enteric campylobacter isolated, so that one was OK.Fecal Leukocyte stain result... No white blood cells seen, many yeasts presentOva and Parasites status... Concentrate result: no ova or parasites seen, many yeasts present Trichrome result: No ova or parasites seen, many yeasts presentCulture, stool (campylobacter, salmonella/ shigella) culture, salmonella and shigella result: no salmonella or shigella isolated... so this one was ok too.It does not specify the name of yeast, just many yeast present...Go figure. I don't know that it is a cause for IBS, I'm just going with the flow with what works, and this is working for me. We'll have to wait and see what the future holds. I'm in no way knocking the tapes! They brought me out of my Hell and I've been a good 85% better because of the tapes. I strongly recommend them to everyone and I am deeply indebted to Mike and Marilyn for all of their help, and you as well Eric. I don't like to read too much on here because I try to keep the IBS thoughts away. When something is working in my battle, I like to pass it along and maybe it will help someone...maybe not. How have you been doing? It's been awhile since we talked. I hope all is well with you.TTYLBrett


----------



## mr.no life (Jul 6, 2007)

genny said:


> Can someone please explain why I have diahhrea in the middle of a meal or immediately (within 5-15 minutes) after eating? Can't be the food I just ate so it must be something else but what???? Drives me nuts -- will be a restaurant and have to get up in the middle of the meal or before we go home and often have to stop on the way home. Questran did squat for me, hycosamine, lomotil, pamelor, nothing seems to help.


Tell your doctor you want to try LIPRAM you take it 30-45 minutes before meals,it helped me. But I'm still battling the morning D


----------

